# Black Widow PMA III



## elk ivory (Apr 8, 2007)

Just looking for thoughts from those that own or have owned a similar model Black Widow bow.My wife has offered to pay for me a custom recurve for my B-day and I have been shopping the various builders of custom recurves and narrowed it down to about 3 , the Widow being 1 choice.
From what I have read so far they seem to be held in high regard in the recurve bows.


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

I shoot a 64" PMA II for 3-D when I shoot a recurve. The bows are very smooth, fast, and dead in the hand, I have the low wrist grip. I shoot mostly wood shafts, but 1913 aluminum shoots in the same group as the wood for me. The only other wood recurve I really like on my rack, is a 68" Chek Mate Sabre I shoot for field rounds. The only problem with Chek Mate is the long 11 month wait, Widows are 8-10 weeks now. If you can wait, the CM is also a super bow. Bill G.


----------



## elk ivory (Apr 8, 2007)

I guess I should add that I don't compete and this will be a hunting only bow.
I have read alot of favorable reviews and a couple that thought they were too expensive.I think about it like this about price; a new compound with sights,rest and all the other additions runs about the same or more $$$ wise,unless you order extra limbs but then its like 2 bows in 1!!!

11 months is probably alot longer to wait than I would want to do.


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 16, 2005)

The widow is an excellent bow from a company that, historically, is also known for their customer service. They do cost a pretty penny though. Bill mentioned the Chekmate sabre which is also a great bow at about half the cost of the BW, but the wait time is a good bit longer. Personally, I'm considering getting another sabre.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I shot a few MAIIs off and on for quite a while and still shoot a MAB on occassion. It's a great bow, IMHO. I like the feel and fit of the standard grip and the crispness of the shot. They are spendy.


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

Chris Wilson said:


> Bill mentioned the Chekmate sabre which is also a great bow at about half the cost of the BW, but the wait time is a good bit longer. Personally, I'm considering getting another sabre.


I'm considering another CM Sabre also Chris, really nice bows, and Chad is great to deal with. Bill G.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Loooove Black Widows. Overall a great bow...but to be honest...what draws me to them is the shape of the riser...for no other reason than aesthetics.

There have only been a few bows in my life that I have shot that I thought were terrible but I can't remember for the life of me what they were.

I personally believe you pretty much can't go wrong with most of the bows made today...especially by well known bowyers.

Ray


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 16, 2005)

Hawksnest88 said:


> I'm considering another CM Sabre also Chris, really nice bows, and Chad is great to deal with. Bill G.


Agree.


----------



## 301driver (Dec 8, 2003)

I have a 64" PMA III that I shoot for everything, spots, 3-d, Hunting, etc. I think it is one of the smoothest drawing recurves I have shot. Not to mention a beautiful looking bow.


----------



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

*Black Widows*

I own a BW 1200HB T/D made in 1968! 62" Lg. 45#'s @ 28" and I draw 29".
I love it so I had it completely restored by the bow doc. BW's are consistantly the finest made in my opinion. I also shoot a 1350, a X-99, a 
X-101 and a X-200. These are all pre 1975 bows and all shoot and look as well as they ever did. Black Wolf said he loves the riser shape. My 1200 was the first[ possibly one of the first] with that design. It has been such a success BW has kept it all these years. I have no aversion to a new BW at all but why would I need one as long as my 1200 is in good shape? I've shot the new ones and "frankly" they shoot as well and possibly just a little better than my 1200HB! Great bows!


----------



## elk ivory (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks all for the input! I have about decided to get it with 2 sets of limbs,1 set around the poundage I am shooting now and a second set at a reasonable higher poundage to work up to.


----------



## Bird dog (Aug 11, 2006)

I own a Black Widow SA III. I also have a Blacktail VL Elite which is a very similar made bow. I'd like to get a Shafer Silvertip and a Morrison Cheyenne in the future. Good luck with the search. My Widow is the bow I grab when I'm serious about trying to target a certain critter if that tells you anything.


----------



## Onestringer (Aug 2, 2006)

I have 2 BW's. Give them a call and take one for a test drive. 

Scott


----------



## OBXArcher (Oct 24, 2007)

i wanted one for years and finally got it. Should have not waited, not only is it a top nothc bow but they are one of best groups of guys to deal with. They stand behind their product and will help you be a better shooter and hunter.


----------



## anglingarcher (Jul 10, 2006)

I have owned 8 different Black Widows, from SA's, to a PAX, to MA's. The bow you get depends on your shooting style and what you intend to use it for. If you cant the bow, like to hunt, and shoot some 3d the perfect bow would be the SA. If you shoot more 3d than hunting and shoot with a more vertical bow position you should shoot an MA. If you plan to travel on hunts get a takedown. If you are a longbow shooter you can get a pl or even try the psr. If you don't plan to travel, like to hunt only and want a short bow the PTF is the bow for you. If you have a short draw length the SA, PA, PSR can be found in shorter lengths. If you want the best all around widow for shooting and hunting you want an Ironwood, it has bamboo limbs which are a little quicker and smoother and the Ironwood is the toughest wood out there. I hunt with an Ironwood and target shoot with a Tulipwood.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

BLACK WOLF said:


> Loooove Black Widows. Overall a great bow...but to be honest...what draws me to them is the shape of the riser...for no other reason than aesthetics.
> 
> There have only been a few bows in my life that I have shot that I thought were terrible but I can't remember for the life of me what they were.
> 
> ...


I'll second third and forth what Ray said here though i can remember a name or two of the bad ones lol.

I've owned and shot a bunch of Black Widows and like Ray love the way they look and it is why I first wanted one(like the Fire Drakes and other bass akwards bows ) And they shoot well for me, I can pick up any Widow and hit with it. But really what you may like best is something you only find out after shooting a few bows.. Randy


----------



## stickbow37 (Jan 26, 2009)

Like the man said, you can buy 3 Checkmates for the price of one BW. That said, have you priced a Habu lately? Food for thought! BW are great bows, as are many of others that are on the market by some really great bowyers. The choice is totally up to you, and the price you are willing to pay, or the budget you have set for yourself. Good luck!


----------



## zillla (Feb 24, 2007)

I have shot a lot of bows.. For the price I'd get a Morrison.. While I like the looks of the Widows, I prefer my Morrison for shooting.. Morrison has stock bows on his website so there is no waiting..


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

You can almost buy a Bear T/D for the cost of a Widow ...


----------

